# A video without video - TJ's layout



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone has great videos of there layouts and I felt left out. So with Windows Movie Maker and a bunch of digital photographs I cobbled this together some time back. Will try to embed this in a post and see if this works.

Apparently not working here at all. Hmmm, there's a YouTube insert icon and it seems like it should work. But not getting anything once posted. Ah well, you can see it on my site. I should have tried this in the test forum before posting here.



Best,
TJ

(There you go TJ, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job on the video TJ, not to mention how good the layout is.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great railroad TJ. THX for posting.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Great _Video.....Nice layout.....!!!! _


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

TJ, 

Very well done, both video and layout. How long did the Video span in real time? 

Dan 
P-Town & West Side RR


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok your resume is good enough that I'll give you a trial probation period. You start on mine Monday.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nicely done TJ. I have to say I didn't think I would like it before I watched it. I don't know why, maybe I was just in a bad mood. But your video inspired me to get out and work on my railroad. Unfortunately it's raining right now.
Bob


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice TJ, great looking layout. 

Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thoroughly enjoyed seeing your layout. Nice video. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC,

You da man! Hey, thanks for fixing that for me. What the heck was I doing wrong? I used the YouTube icon and it either did nothing or put a gray box with download addin on it. I could not get it to work. 


Thanks again! That's what great about MLS, so many helping hands!

Best,
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks everyone for the nice comments. It's a very small layout as layouts go but I have plans for the future (who doesn't?) 

Dan, the time span is probably 3 years as I am really a part-timer in the hobby with a full time job and a family that takes way more time than it should. 

Thanks again for the encouraging words, everyone! 

I have an actual video cam now so I hope my next effort will be a bit more animated instead of just still pics with special effects. 


Best, 
TJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice TJ... Need more videos. lol...







*


----------

